# new pain relief



## Guest (Mar 8, 1999)

Rose, I order most of my stuff from the Vitamin Shoppe, www.vitaminshoppe.com. That's where I ordered the MSM. The magnesium unbelievably I bought at the grocery store but will probably end up getting through the Vitamin Shoppe. You can really get better quality at a lower price other than the grocery store. I have read over and over that the vitamins at the grocery store are just not quality vitamins and to go to a healthstore. But the healthstores can tend to be expensive too. That's why I order from the Vitamin Shoppe. Do any of you girls have a great vitamin shopping place? Rose, you might want to ask your doctor about the reaction with paxil. I would think there wouldn't be a problem. As I said, MSM is sulpher, which is the 3rd most important compound in our body. There just isn't a whole lot found in our body and some people need to supplement. This morning is my 7th morning on it and I got out of bed even easier than yesterday. I had so much energy yesterday. I just can't believe this stuff. I haven't felt this good in such a long time. I hope it continues, ya know? My shoulders and back are barely tight. My neck is a little better. My TMJ doesn't help. Hopefully, when I start sleeping even better, maybe the TMJ will subside a bit. I'd swear that if I didn't have TMJ, I could say I feel pretty human!I love your picture idea of Sass and Heykate, but ya know, I don't know about ya'll but I do have a lot of supplements that I take. The kids and my husband give me a joking time about it! But, hey, they work! I sure feel better. By the way, how do ya'll get the cute little smiley faces on the message? Thanks for listening---I have just come back on to edit and realized I accidently set up a new folder! I'm sorry, I didn't mean to do that--Can I fix it?[This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 03-08-99).]


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

At the top of the board there are some categories: Preferences, profile, Search for searching old topics etc. and faq will tell you how to do the smiley faces and a few more.Thanks for the info. Next shopping trip I'm going to pick the magnesium up for my hubby. I think I will wait on the other till next dr. appt. to inquire on the paxil and how to tell which is working etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 1999)

Thought I would give ya'll an update on the MSM that I started the first of March. Being nontoxic and the suggested dose is 3000 mg twice a day (it stays in your system 12 hours), that's the amount I started with. As I may have said before, it caused sleeping problems from the first day but I must be an oddity because I keep hearing glowing reports about how it has no side effects. But because I did start feeling better and not as stiff in the morning, I continued to take it. Things have honestly gotten better. We recently went to Denver to take our daughter to an allergist there and having something else on my mind, I wasn't really keeping track of all my pain. We got back last Saturday and on Wednesday, I realized that the tender points in my elbows were completely pain free! I even ironed Tuesday and Wednesday (with my elbow braces on) but had no pain afterwards which I always did! My elbows had been hurting terribly for about 2 months! By this point, I did quit my evening dose of MSM and I am now back at waking up only once during the night, so I am resting better. So now I am taking 3000 mg at breakfast. Unbelievably, I am still feeling alright. By the way, while we were in Denver, they pollen tested my daughter on one day and in the family history that the doctor has to take, of course, I tell him about my fibromyalgia and what a relief to hear him asking questions and fully believing in it! He said he sure would like to food test me because he hears that most fibromyalgites have food allergies! I knew that already because of our IBS. So he food tested us both the next day. Would you believe I had 30 food allergies (wheat, rice, corn, soy, choc, cola, etc.) and my daughter had 27 food allergies (milk, rice, corn, choc, soy etc.). We are in the process of eliminating our food allergies for the next two weeks then get to add 10 foods back in along with our food allergy drops to desinsitize us. My IBS is virtually gone at the moment since I am not eating foods that bother me. It sure is different to not have my stomach rumbling and talking after I eat! Sorry I am so longwinded but I wanted to tell ya'll about the MSM. It truly is working! I am so excited!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Well that is most definitely exciting! It is great that things are working our so well for you!If your dr. ever gives you some written information on the relation of the food allergies to fibro. Please share it with us.


----------

